# Discus Update



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

a couple quick pics before WC tonite. sry about the dirty glass in first couple pics. hahaha better on the outside than on the inside. got the spotted to pair to spawn once, trying to get them to go again but its not happening so im gunna try a few different things this nxt week see if i can make them in the mood.
























love this pic! she is looking directly at me


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

They are looking great Keep up the good work.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

bonsai dave said:


> They are looking great Keep up the good work.


 Thanks Dave will do!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Seeing your Piwow red turk pair make me wish I had not trade away the pair I had. I can't wait to get my hands on some more Piwow Discus.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Really like your Piwow Discus. They are so nice.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Those fish looks familiar


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

thanks guys. i am proud to own them


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

MELLO said:


> Those fish looks familiar


no doubt. such personality in them.


----------

